# Wood with white trim???



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I've recently been changing the windows in my house with a wood double hung style.
I wondering what anyones thoughts are if I was to add a sealer to the window 'as is' with white trim, OR, apply a stain on the window with white trim, OR, paint the window white with white trim and the last OR wood trim finished the same as the window. I'm thinking if I go all wood with the window, then I'd have to change the baseboards, then door casings, then door, then so on & on to the next room. I have also thought of (not that I've seen it) but adding a white wash look to the window.
It will be framed out in a craftsman/classic style with a stool, apron and so on.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe that I understand your basic question be be whether or not you should stain your window frames vs painting them? If you stain then you want to know if you should also stain your baseboard and other trim. Is that correct?

G


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I always say decorating is strictly a personal choice. Stained windows look better with stained trim, but that does not mean you have to redo the whole house. And painted trim is also OK with stained sashes. you da boss!!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Windows have alwsya been a sore spot with me. Being a trim carpenter I would do all the nice work on the window getting everything perfect and then the homeowner comes along and covers it all up with curtains.

I would either paint the window with painted trim or stain the window with stained trim. I would not mix it up on the window. It's your decision to do either painted or stained.


----------



## john5mt (Feb 27, 2009)

mixed can look nice. Depends on the color of the stain and paint.

I have seen nice mixes. To some it looks shoddy just because it looks like you were trying to cut corners. But if you do it right it will show that you meant to do it that way. For instance in a craftsman style window dressing i have seen the fillet left the same the wood type and color as the window and the rest paint grade in a darker brown.


----------



## RussBoyd (Feb 28, 2009)

*homeowners....go figure*



Big Dave said:


> Windows have alwsya been a sore spot with me. Being a trim carpenter I would do all the nice work on the window getting everything perfect and then the homeowner comes along and covers it all up with curtains.
> 
> I would either paint the window with painted trim or stain the window with stained trim. I would not mix it up on the window. It's your decision to do either painted or stained.


 doesn't that just piss you off? Personally I would do whatever that rest of your house dictates. If you have stained doors, then stain the window...if the doors are painted, then........


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Geez, I just can't bring myself to paint over the wood. Saying goodbye for good.
I can see it now. My left hand holding the wrist of my right with a paint brush in it, clenching my teeth, telling myself to be strong.......

I suppose what concerns me is if I was to go all wood on the window, it will look out of place with the rest of room with the white base etc.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Webster said:


> Geez, I just can't bring myself to paint over the wood. Saying goodbye for good.
> I can see it now. My left hand holding the wrist of my right with a paint brush in it, clenching my teeth, telling myself to be strong.......
> 
> I suppose what concerns me is if I was to go all wood on the window, it will look out of place with the rest of room with the white base etc.


FWIW.... you'r replacement "wood" window, has a vinyl jamb liner in it now. I can't tell from the pic whether it's white or beige. Most likely it's white. So, the "all wood" look _is out the window_ so to speak already.

Personally, I love all stained woodwork, windows and doors. But, honestly, I also think warm neutral colored walls with bright white semi-gloss trim moldings and doors looks upscale and sophisticated. 

A combination of the two looks nice as well. A nicely stained window with professionally done casing (primed and painted BEFORE being applied around the window so that the lines are ultra crisp and clean between the stain and paint) would definitely draw attention to the window. Almost as if the stained window was a focal point.

So, if you already have painted trim, but want to draw attention to the new windows, then stain the windows and paint the trim. If your existing trim is stained, then I would stain everything.

IMHO, YMMV, just my $0.02 and all that of course.


----------

